# dwal age limit



## superpanda (May 31, 2009)

hi can any one tell me if there is an age limit on a dwa if so what is it:2thumb:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

If you dont know that then you aren't ready for a licence. Sorry


----------



## superpanda (May 31, 2009)

sorry forgot to say not getting one at the moment just out of interest
:jump:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Mujician said:


> If you dont know that then you aren't ready for a licence. Sorry


Lol that's a stupid thing to say.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

To those idiots who posted to argue, shut up.

It's 18. Like X Rated movies and whatnot. 18 is the legal age of where you are considered an adult and liable for owning said licence & creatures. : victory:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Lol that's a stupid thing to say.


 agreed , , age is 18 mate


----------



## superpanda (May 31, 2009)

ok thanks for every one who replied with a sensible answer that now has answered my question cheers : victory:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> To those idiots who posted to argue, shut up.
> 
> It's 18. Like X Rated movies and whatnot. 18 is the legal age of where you are considered an adult and liable for owning said licence & creatures. : victory:


I didn't post to argue, I was posting because that persons post was rude in the first place.You go onto a forum and ask a question and you are even refused an answer! Stupid...


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I didn't post to argue, I was posting because that persons post was rude in the first place.You go onto a forum and ask a question and you are even refused an answer! Stupid...


 think they were talking the first reply:notworthy:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I didn't post to argue, I was posting because that persons post was rude in the first place.You go onto a forum and ask a question and you are even refused an answer! Stupid...


I was talking to the first reply, not you.


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

ok i have a question do you have to get your new property checked out when you move to see if it corresponds with regulations as the liscence was registered at the old address?: victory:


----------



## Kismet (Sep 17, 2008)

Danny_mcr said:


> ok i have a question do you have to get your new property checked out when you move to see if it corresponds with regulations as the liscence was registered at the old address?: victory:


well my council make me re apply, butI cant imagine many if any at all arnt going to insist on another inspection


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

Kismet said:


> well my council make me re apply, butI cant imagine many if any at all arnt going to insist on another inspection


 cheers m8 was just wondering as im looking at dwal but im also looking at moving in 2-3yrs so will just hang on, cheers m8: victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Is there an age limit? I mean is there a point when your license expires like your driving license?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

bothrops said:


> Is there an age limit? I mean is there a point when your license expires like your driving license?


 
You have to pay a renewal few every year. I also think you have to get an insection every year. It works out as being very expesnive depending where you live!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Is there an age limit? I mean is there a point when your license expires like your driving license?


 
Do you mean is there an age when your TOO OLD? As others have said it needs to be renewed annually but i dont think theres a limit when you have to stop keeping hots. To be honest many people would have the sense to give up their collection once their reactions got too slow and they were unable to safely care for DWA animals - in the same way many people arent 'forced' to stop driving - they just stop when they can no longer do it safely.


----------



## Alkaline (May 2, 2009)

Danny_mcr said:


> cheers m8 was just wondering as im looking at dwal but im also looking at moving in 2-3yrs so will just hang on, cheers m8: victory:


You have to be reinspected once a year anyway, so the fact you're moving in a few years time won't make a difference, providing you can coincide the renewal of your license with roughly the time you move home.


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Mujician said:


> You have to pay a renewal few every year. I also think you have to get an insection every year. It works out as being very expesnive depending where you live!


 
There's a thing now that they're trying to make it last two years I think.

Don't know how this will help.

Harry


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Danny_mcr said:


> ok i have a question do you have to get your new property checked out when you move to see if it corresponds with regulations as the liscence was registered at the old address?: victory:


It will also depend on where you move to. If it is in the same council area then you would have the same conditions. Unfortunately this is where the Act has its many problems. There is no uniformity from one local authority to another, hence the huge disparity in fees charged by them. Although they cannot have a "no DWA" policy, if a council is really not keen on them they can impose huge fees or conditions which would make it virtually impossible to obtain. I would suggest that you speak to the local authority for where you intend to move and ask them how receptive they woule be to issuing you with a licence.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Do you mean is there an age when your TOO OLD? As others have said it needs to be renewed annually but i dont think theres a limit when you have to stop keeping hots. To be honest many people would have the sense to give up their collection once their reactions got too slow and they were unable to safely care for DWA animals - _*in the same way many people arent 'forced' to stop driving - they just stop when they can no longer do it safely.*_


Could you tell some of the old people around my area to stop then please XD

LOL

as I don't think most of them quite realise XD


----------

